# [Poland]Modern architecture in Warsaw



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

*HIGHRISES*

*Warsaw Trade Tower*
H :208m
Date built: 1999 
Floors:43 




























*Rondo 1 *
H :159 m (roof)
Date built : 2006
Floors: 40














































*Hotel Inter-continental*
H: 163,5m
Floors: 44
Date built: 2003





































*Warsaw Financial Center *
H: 144m
Floors: 32
































































*Babka Tower*
H: 105 m
Floors: 28
Year built: 2001

One of the tallest residential building in Warsaw.




























*PZU (Polish Insurance Company)*
H: 104 m 
Floors: 24
Year built: 2001


----------



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

*OTHER BUILDINGS :*

*Focus *














































*Metropolitan*




























*Agora*


----------



## Luxis (Apr 13, 2006)

Good show. Can you make on this thread more pictures in Warsaw, maybe: Oxford Tower; Eletrim 1,2 ; LIM TOWER (Marriott), Blue City, Golden Teraces, Blue Point, Hilton, Westin, Warta Tower, PKO Tower, Zlota 44 (will be biuld)??


----------



## artoor (Oct 17, 2003)

Here they come again...
All those proposed by you are well known on SC.
On the other hand there are other, hardly ever presented
residentials and smaller size office blgs.
Let's take for example Eko-Park Housing Estate, 
Mondrian House, Dom na Skarpie,
Riverside Park, DDB Warszawa Advertising Agency Office, School
in Białołęka, Royal Netherlands Embassy, Rodan Office Bldg, Athina Park.


----------



## Luxis (Apr 13, 2006)

No, I mean take on this thread very modern building, and not small...


----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2006)

looks great  :scouserd: :cheers:


----------

